
In Defense of Narcissism - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/books-ideas/vivian-gornick-defense-narcissism-elizabeth-lunbeck-christopher-lasch-feminism
======
externalreality
I can't help but think the term "narcissism" is being used in the article as a
provocative substitution for the work ego or egoism. The way the article uses
the work its almost as if the work egoism would be more accurate.

